# Orkut+Indian Politics=You in Jail



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

Tech2 said:
			
		

> An obscene message about Congress party chief Sonia Gandhi on Orkut has landed a Gurgaon youth in prison. The message was allegedly posted on a community called "I hate Sonia Gandhi."
> 
> The probe began when a Pune Congress activist saw the message and notified the authorities, who in turn asked Google to provide them with the IP address of the person who posted the message. On receiving this information from Google the police found the 'perpetrator' -  22-year-old Rahul Krishnakumar Vaid.
> 
> Vaid worked for PC Solutions, an IT company in Gurgaon and was arrested from his home. He has been charged under Section 67 of the Information Technology Act 2000 and remanded to custody till the 21st of May.



*Source*

wtf!  google is such a $%^&*


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

am out of orkut now, yay...happy time 

kahi ab phorum phi search karna shuru na karde


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

well,time to shift to proxies


----------



## gary4gar (May 21, 2008)

I guess i have to start using tor


----------



## techtronic (May 21, 2008)

Everybody has completely forgotten about Net Neutrality and Privacy I guess.


----------



## legolas (May 21, 2008)

> He has been charged under Section 67 of the Information Technology Act 2000 and remanded to custody till the 21st of May.


what is this section about? Can they arrest just for writing something on the internet?? uff... she must be in the US!!  oh wait.. am I going to be arrested?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

This only shows - there is no country with perfect laws. You open your mouth and you are arrested in India, you rip a CD and you are arrestred in the US, you spit and you are arrested in singapore, etc etc.

I think the person can make counter case against Sonia Gandhi, by quoting some statement of Sonia Gandhi and calling it defamation.


----------



## Vyasram (May 21, 2008)

I hate 	Amol Bhokare .... sue this.

BTW, orkut's wikipedia page is not protected yet!

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orkut


----------



## FilledVoid (May 21, 2008)

Section 67 of IT Act given below 


> 67. Publishing of information which is obscene in electronic form. - Whoever publishes or transmits or causes to be published in the electronic form, any material which is lascivious or appeal to the prurient interest or if its effect is such as to tend to deprave and corrupt persons who are likely, having regard to all relevant circumstances, to read, see or hear the matter contained or embodied in it, shall be punished on first conviction with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to five years and with fine which may extend to one lakh rupees and in the event of a second or subsequent conviction with imprisonment of either description for a term which may extend to ten years and also with fine which may extend to two lakh rupees.



He must have obviously posted something very interesting to deserve that.



> I think the person can make counter case against Sonia Gandhi, by quoting some statement of Sonia Gandhi and calling it defamation.



Good Luck with that.


----------



## din (May 21, 2008)

So making a community like - I hate Mr.abcd - is a crime ? 

I remember someone making an "I hate XXXXX" community ( XXXXX being the name of an SFI leader - a lady) in Orkut and Kerala Police arrested two people behind it and newspapers gave confusing reasons - some said it is coz of the community they created, some says they created fake profile of the lady etc. anyway do not know what happened to them.

[Edit]

After re-reading the first post -"An *obscene message* about ..."

Hmm, in that case I think the guy deserve it.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 21, 2008)

I don't know what you people are miffed about? He posted not his 'opinion' but an 'obscene' message, which is a crime. So it is obvious that he will face some action for it.

And what wrong with the title? Why 'Politics'? just because Sonia Gandhi is a politician? Few months back there were similar cases where some obscene messages were posted by someone about a girl. Isn't this a similar case? At that time, when the culprits were caught, people applauded with appreciation. Now the same thing happens to Sonia Gandhi and you start blaming 'Indian politics'? Excuse me, but which nation will tolerate its citizens posting obscene messages about high-command leaders?


----------



## adi007 (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> well,time to shift to proxies


If the ISP cooperates(which they will) then there is no way that we are safe even when we use proxy


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I don't know what you people are miffed about? He posted not his 'opinion' but an 'obscene' message, which is a crime. So it is obvious that he will face some action for it.
> 
> And what wrong with the title? Why 'Politics'? just because Sonia Gandhi is a politician? Few months back there were similar cases where some obscene messages were posted by someone about a girl. Isn't this a similar case? At that time, when the culprits were caught, people applauded with appreciation. Now the same thing happens to Sonia Gandhi and you start blaming 'Indian politics'? Excuse me, but which nation will tolerate its citizens posting obscene messages about high-command leaders?



it doesnt take a crack to twist the meaning of a harmless sentence.

Nobody cares when a politician abuses other politician, only the weak is captured to fun around. Why so ?

If a word inflict so much insult then these netas should be mature enuf to indulge into their work rather than peeking into a dark corner in net to take out an unlucky *******. 

Jaha chappal quarrel hota ho sansad mein, waha morals ki baat hi chhod do.


Take an example of George Bush. Check out the uncyclopedia page abt Bush. Why the hell its still up there. Why hasn't he sued them or filed a case ?


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> I don't know what you people are miffed about? He posted not his 'opinion' but an 'obscene' message, which is a crime. So it is obvious that he will face some action for it.
> 
> And what wrong with the title? Why 'Politics'? just because Sonia Gandhi is a politician? Few months back there were similar cases where some obscene messages were posted by someone about a girl. Isn't this a similar case? At that time, when the culprits were caught, people applauded with appreciation. Now the same thing happens to Sonia Gandhi and you start blaming 'Indian politics'? Excuse me, but which nation will tolerate its citizens posting obscene messages about high-command leaders?


*i hate u does not constitute to an obscene message*, obscene=offensive or disgusting by accepted standards of morality, I hate you is an opinion not offesive or disgusting  secondly the title is so because, last time around a major maharashtrian political party also did something similar, where in they went all out against cafes


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> *i hate u does not constitute to an obscene message*, obscene=offensive or disgusting by accepted standards of morality, I hate you is an opinion not offesive or disgusting  secondly the title is so because, last time around a major maharashtrian political party also did something similar, where in they went all out against cafes


the problem with these loosers who run the government and the laws they make is that what they concider obscene is not anything to us.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 21, 2008)

I don't think making a I hate XYZ group is the crime here, it's the obscene message or post, lets not mix the two. Ferrdom of speech is a good thing, but that does not mean you abuse it to talk crap, unless you have sure evidence.


----------



## din (May 21, 2008)

Read the post again

An *obscene message* about Congress party chief Sonia Gandhi on Orkut has landed a Gurgaon youth in prison. The *message was allegedly posted* on a community called "I hate Sonia Gandhi."

It is not about the _I hate_ community. It is about the *obscene message*

We do not know what the guy wrote, whatever it is, it is not a good thing to write *obscene message* about any woman. No need to mix politics. Suppose someone make an obscene comment about a woman who is our relative or close friend or someone whom we know very well. How will we feel then ?

I think he deserve it. No doubt.


----------



## gary4gar (May 21, 2008)

^^^
what was the message?


----------



## ray|raven (May 21, 2008)

Other things aside, Nice title iMav


----------



## prem4u (May 21, 2008)

there are lots of communities... I Hate India.. I hate this...I hate that....like that..

Why they dont take action on those guys also.......


----------



## praka123 (May 21, 2008)

yeah..there are lot of P0rkistan Zindabaad communities who are responsible for that  I even saw a community(obviously Islamist) where they "plan to" merge whole afghan,pakistan,INDIA,bangladesh etc etc to form a big country like EU!First I thought ki kya baat hai,waise to achcha idea hai,BUT...they want this for making whole above countries to be in ISLAM!  wow!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 21, 2008)

praka123 said:


> yeah..there are lot of P0rkistan Zindabaad communities who are responsible for that  I even saw a community(obviously Islamist) where they "plan to" merge whole afghan,pakistan,INDIA,bangladesh etc etc to form a big country like EU!First I thought ki kya baat hai,waise to achcha idea hai,BUT...they want this for making whole above countries to be in ISLAM!  wow!



This is not the ideology of a small group of people, unfortunately. Many are supporters in silence. The aim of most of these is to have something that surpasses the Ottoman Empire (remember they reached Spain !). On one side you have Malaysia and Indonesia, on the other Pakistan et al (to the West), so that leaves us "infidels" in the middle.
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png


----------



## victor_rambo (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> *i hate u does not constitute to an obscene message*, obscene=offensive or disgusting by accepted standards of morality, I hate you is an opinion not offesive or disgusting  secondly the title is so because, last time around a major maharashtrian political party also did something similar, where in they went all out against cafes


The name of the community was 'I hate sonia gandhi', not the message. Message was some obscene message.


----------



## Pat (May 21, 2008)

Apparently he posted some obscene images of Mahatma Gandhi and Sonia Gandhi!



> This is precisely what happened to 22-year-old IT professional Rahul Krishnakumar Vaid from Gurgaon, Haryana who was arrested by the Pune police for posting derogatory content about Congress chief Sonia Gandhi and Mahatma Gandhi on an orkut community named — “I hate Sonia Gandhi”.



*www.expressindia.com/latest-news/G...essages-against-Sonia-Gandhi-on-Orkut/311070/


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> The name of the community was 'I hate sonia gandhi', not the message. Message was some obscene message.





din said:


> Read the post again
> 
> An *obscene message* about Congress party chief Sonia Gandhi on Orkut has landed a Gurgaon youth in prison. The *message was allegedly posted* on a community called "I hate Sonia Gandhi."
> 
> ...


my bad


----------



## utsav (May 21, 2008)

india ki democracy aur freedom of speech bahut limited hai .sahi baat bhi politicians ko nehi pachti


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 21, 2008)

clearly hand scuffing the freedom of speech , are We living in 1940's era of Nazi germany ..... he he 

don't go by my avatar


----------



## prem4u (May 21, 2008)

utsav said:


> india ki democracy aur freedom of speech bahut limited hai .sahi baat bhi politicians ko nehi pachti


----------



## New (May 21, 2008)

Indian police is catching only poor people..Poor Indian  police..


----------



## nvidia (May 21, 2008)

There are so many hate communities in Orkut. Whats the logic behind punishing someone for expressing his/her opinion? Google shouldnt have provided any information on this matter

Btw, Orkut sux big time.


----------



## din (May 21, 2008)

@nvidia

Read the posts above. It is not about hate communities. It is about the obscene messages posted about a lady.

Expressing opinion is ok, but making obscene comments and posting obscene messages - surely NOT ok.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 21, 2008)

Seriously there nothing like net neutrality in this country!
Aur orkut ke baare mein kuch na hi boley to badhiya hai.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

Do u all know the case of that guy who was wrongly put under the custody due to Airtel mistake ?

How can u be dead sure that next time u cant be scapegoat ?


----------



## iMav (May 21, 2008)

on a serious and legal note, what protections does a blogger have in India?


----------



## abhijangda (May 21, 2008)

that's not good he shouldn't have been jailed.


----------



## Faun (May 21, 2008)

iMav said:


> on a serious and legal note, what protections does a blogger have in India?



just the probability of picking one unlucky from 1,129,866,154 indians


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (May 22, 2008)

I hate Orkut and hv opted out of it.
BTW everybody has the right to express his feeling.
So whr is the need to arrest some one if he/she express his/her feeling


----------



## din (May 22, 2008)

^^ Wondering why people skip reading all posts and posting straightaway !


----------



## spikygv (May 22, 2008)

i know this is a rather noobish question

how did they trace it back to the guy who wrote the message ? i thought all of us get dynamic ips. and even if they do record time of allocation , how are they sure that was the guy who wrote the message ?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 22, 2008)

This is a really serious issue considering that google has all the info abt the searches we do;what we mail,we scrap or post in communities(in gmail,orkut,google search). Remember the arrests of chinese dissidents with some help from yahoo.It is said that Microsoft & Google store this info for 18 months, while yahoo does it for 13.

Have a doubt, if u have a dynamic ip and delete ur cookies would google be able to keep track? It can only track the ip right using cookies?


----------



## mediator (May 22, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This only shows - there is no country with perfect laws. You open your mouth and you are arrested in India, you rip a CD and you are arrestred in the US, you spit and you are arrested in singapore, etc etc.
> 
> I think the person can make counter case against Sonia Gandhi, by quoting some statement of Sonia Gandhi and calling it defamation.


We r not "maaut ke saudaaagar" < --with-effects=stressed throat>. Democracy n freedom of speech!!


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (May 23, 2008)

Sonia gandhi is trying to be like of Indira gandhi , If u speak anything against her get in jailed or killed , congress and its politics are big crap and nuisance , she wants to show her power to indians ..that Iam an italian as powerful as british were , whatever I want I can do , this is the main subject of arresting that guy .it politics yaara


----------



## indianobama (Apr 8, 2009)

America has overcome its racial and religious divide and elected its Obama who inspires confidence with his sincerity and transparency across the globe. 
Do we have any with similar credentials in our country? 
Let us find ONE and make our nation more secure and safe for our posterity. 
Visit & Vote Now 
info@indianobama.org
www.indianobama.org 
Developing the habit of voting objectively


----------



## JAK (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^ i bet he is engaged in some mining business..
no wonder indianobama is so good at diggin up old threads...


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 8, 2009)

Hrithan2020 said:


> This is a really serious issue considering that google has all the info abt the searches we do;what we mail,we scrap or post in communities(in gmail,orkut,google search). Remember the arrests of chinese dissidents with some help from yahoo.It is said that Microsoft & Google store this info for 18 months, while yahoo does it for 13.
> 
> Have a doubt, if u have a dynamic ip and delete ur cookies would google be able to keep track? It can only track the ip right using cookies?




Well, or you can use programs like:-
1. IP Hider Platinum
2. Tor

These give you a totally virtual identity in the already virtual internet world leaving no traces of origin at all.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 8, 2009)

JAK said:


> ^^^ i bet he is engaged in some mining business..
> no wonder indianobama is so good at diggin up old threads...


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 8, 2009)

These never work , you can easily be caught by the logs of your isp .


----------



## Pat (Apr 8, 2009)

What a nick, Indianobama! Haha


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 9, 2009)

See post # 42. Why you keep on digging old theads?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Apr 9, 2009)

See post # 42. Why you keep on digging old theads?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Apr 9, 2009)

praka123 said:


> well,time to shift to proxies





its time to use double triple proxies...

use proxy and access web thru hidemyass.com


----------



## confused!! (Apr 9, 2009)

Yet another reason why old threads should be locked


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 10, 2009)

> We do not know what the guy wrote, whatever it is, it is not a good thing to write obscene message about any woman. No need to mix politics. Suppose someone make an obscene comment about a woman who is our relative or close friend or someone whom we know very well. How will we feel then ?



only politicians can make obscene comments against other politicians and not land up in jail .

I think the guy deserved this if he had written something terrible.


----------

